# Suche Design-Gemeinschaften (KEINE FIRMEN)



## nentus (22. Juni 2003)

Ich suche Seiten von Design-Gemeinschaften, welche aber keine Firmen sind.

MFG, Nentus ;-)


----------



## blubber (22. Juni 2003)

Design-Gemeinschaften?


----------



## nentus (22. Juni 2003)

also ich meine damit menschen die einem anbieten eine internet seite zu gestalten, aber dies nicht im namen einer firma machen


----------



## Christoph (22. Juni 2003)

Hi Nentus,

1.) Du meinst wahrscheinlich Privatpersonen die einen anbieten eine Website zu gestalten. Solche gibts doch überall 

2.) Bitte beachte die Netiquette 

grüsse
hochi


----------



## Lakaspar (23. Juni 2003)

Eine Internetseite gestaltet man ja nicht nur durch das Design. Da muss man ja auch ein wenig HTML coden oder mit Programmen wat machen. Warum versuchst du es nicht selbst und versuchst bei bestimmten Sachen Hilfe zu suchen? Hier zum Beispiel gibts doch genug Loitz.


----------



## blubber (23. Juni 2003)

> oder mit Programmen wat machen


oder so....wäre schön, wenns so einfach wäre 

bye


----------



## Lakaspar (24. Juni 2003)

Kommt ja ganz drauf an, was für eine Seite du machen möchtest.


----------



## Aarisch (3. Juli 2003)

Also, das sieht ja schon etwas nach  aus!!! 

Gehört das nicht eher in das Job-Forum hinein 
Aber gut, passt schon, denke ich...

Also, ich arbeite z.Zt bei http://www.weblands.de mit...
ich beschäftige mich mit 3D Design(C4D) und PS, sowie mit HTML, PHP.

Allerdings bezeichne ich mich *noch nicht einmal* als *Webdesigner*.
---> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=119135

*Screen-Designer* passt da eher... ;-)

Naja, wofür suchst Du denn leute genau?

[hab mir deine Page mal angeguckt...] ;-]


----------

